# i a p smock group buy



## drayman (Sep 29, 2007)

hi all, i was just wondering when the next smock group buy will be. [] thanks for any info. regards colin


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 29, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing myself - joined too late for the smock buy...but I'm sure that most people on here got one, so it's probably going to be a while, if I had to guess...


----------



## Dave_M (Sep 29, 2007)

I was just thinking about shopping for a generic one.  I turned some Cocobolo and it stained my shirt so time to cover up.  I'd be interested if another buy is started up.


----------



## doddman70 (Sep 29, 2007)

I would be in also if we did another one[]

Shane


----------



## Daddy1 (Sep 29, 2007)

I would be in for a smock.  I have put it off long enough. Too many clothes ruined so far


----------



## Malainse (Sep 29, 2007)

Harbor Freight, Leather welders apron, $10 give or take.....Will work until you get a smock...


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 29, 2007)

WC has a new style that may work in the mean time.

Mike


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 29, 2007)

New buy is posted in group purchases


----------

